

Next Generation messaging  - gwawill

This will be the fastest and most secured way to message.<p>Need someone with cloud computing experience to join me as the technical co-founder. You will be paid something for the prototype so either way your time is not wasted. We will launch a crowdfunding campaign to gauge interest and raise money to build the full app.<p>If you think you can help, email me at my HNusername@google mail. THANKS
======
EllaMentry
I'll try to be helpful...

"Fastest" "Secured" "Cloud Computing"...none of these things is like the
other...

If you want to attract potential partners you are going to have to provide
more details.

What are you bringing to the table?

~~~
gwawill
Bringing money to the table.Plus the fastest and most secured messenger.

~~~
EllaMentry
BY definition it cannot be the fastest AND most secured...

As slater pointed out fastest would be direct client to client with no
intermediary and no slow encryption.

Adding encryption to somethings makes it slower...even if it is only by a
couple of micro/milliseconds (not to mention the time spent generating
keys...)

So is it the fastest, secured messenger? Or the most secured messenger which
is also quite fast? Is this a service or a client program?

------
ahazred8ta
Mr. Gwanyalla has a track record of starting tiny companies with big ambitions
and few clients.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3691963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3691963)
[http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/sou-
sous.com](http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/sou-sous.com)

------
slater
\- "Fastest" would be direct connection between me and the person I'm
messaging, no?

\- "Most secured" (secure?) would be an open-sourced application that's been
vetted by others, not a crowd-funded start-up.

\- "cloud computing" \- why?

~~~
gwawill
-Yes the fastest person to person messaging. -Build from the ground up with security in mind. Should be a key selling point with the NSA bringing the public's attention to privacy

